# How to fix dry cigars?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Puff'ers!
So this liquor store I go to has some nice selection of cigars. I picked up 4 today, and noticed they are rather dry (you can hear cracking when you press on them gently, as opposed to the ones in my humidor that don't crack like that). It's not the first time I bought cigars from there and they are on the dry side.

So my question is this: can this be fixed by putting them into my humi which is at 69-71% RH (depending on the temp.: 70-74*F in the house) ? If yes, how long before they absorb enough humidity and are smokable again?

Thanks!
Martin


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you have any idea there starting humidity - other then cracky dry?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

K Baz said:


> Do you have any idea there starting humidity - other then cracky dry?


No idea. The place I got them from didn't have a hydrometer in the "humi"


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Try leaving them in your humidor for a couple of weeks then take them out and give them another squeeze. I would also ask next time you're at the store if they have humidification for their smokes. If not, I'd find another place to spend my $$$.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

How long until they re-humidify depends a lot on the RG of these sticks. Smaller RG stuff will re-humidify faster than bigger RG stuff. A few weeks for something smaller like a panatella, up to a couple months for a Robusto or Belicoso....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Do not attempt this without a calibrated hygrometer. Don't try to move the humidity of your cigars up more than a couple percent per week. If you do, youre just asking for trouble. First, put the offending cigars in a baggy or tupperware for 24hrs and get a reading. Next, put a Boveda pack (closest to the reading you get, just slightly higher) in there for at least two weeks. Go up another increment and so on. I've seen this process take 6mos to get to 70%.

This assumes the cigars are "very" dry <52%.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks all!
Herf N Turf, I don't think I really care THAT much about those 4 cigars 
I decided to stick them into my humi and let God sort it out


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Don't try to move the humidity of your cigars up more than a couple percent per week. If you do, youre just asking for trouble.


What kind of trouble might this cause?


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

TunaGod06 said:


> What kind of trouble might this cause?


Nuclear annihilation!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> ...I decided to stick them into my humi and let God sort it out


Just a guess, but I don't think He's really too interested in your cigars. :wink:

If the cigars weren't properly humidified at the store I'd take them back. Even if you re-humidify them successfully they won't be as good as properly stored cigars. :2


----------

